# Solved: Outlook: New Appointment not working



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

I am using Outlook 2003. When I go to my Calendar, I cannot create a New Appointment. I have tried double clicking a day on the calendar and clicking the New button on the toolbar. Even tried File | New | Appointment, nothing.

I can get a New of anything else: mail message, note, contact, etc.

I have checked disabled items in the Help menu as well, nothing is disabled.

I also tried a Detect and Repair, but it said it could not shut down the Calendar.

I'm at a loss here. Any help would be very much appreciated, Outlook is _not_ my forte. (Duh!)


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Bump.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

firefytr said:


> Bump.


Nobody ran across this before?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *firefytr*

Have you tried a new Profile in Outlook 2003 to see if it works there?

With Outlook 2003 closed, create a new Profile,
Control Panel > Mail Icon
Change the selection to: *Prompt for a Profile to be used*

Show Profiles > Add
Recreate your e-mail account.

Start Outlook 2003 and select the new Profile.
Try creating an Appointment.

Let us know if that makes a difference.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanks for replying EAFiedler!! I appreciate it.

That worked. 

Now I'm really curious as to why. I am on an Exchange Server. Anything jump out to you as to why this may have happened?

Thank you VERY much for your assistance! It's *extremely apprecaited*!!!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

You're welcome 
Sorry I didn't see your question earlier.  

Sometimes Profiles get corrupted. I have yet to see a corrupted profile on my machine.  
Do me a favor, restart Outlook with the old Profile and see if the new Appointment still fails to work. Curiousity on my part.  

Were you able to open your original Personal Folders in the new Profile?


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

I did try the original profile after I got it working. Some odd results (to me anyway).

First try:
Outlook prompted for password, entered and continued
Outlook shell opened
Received message box saying "Could not quit at this time!"
Outlook closed

Second try:
Outlook prompted for password, entered and continued
Outlook shell opened
New Appointment worked

Now why any of this happened is still a great mystery to me, but it is working now on both profiles. Do you think this could have been an issue with my Exchange Server? They have been doing periodic maintenance. Although I'm not sure why (if that is part/all of the cause) it would only affect the Appointment item and not anything else.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

I have seen where an Identity in Outlook Express had some type of corruption.
A new Identity was created and logged into, clicking through the new Identity somehow set the original Identity straight.
As far as I know, those installations were not on an exchange server.
So I was curious if the same steps would have a similar effect in Outlook's Profiles.

Unfortunately, I don't have an explanation why it occurred in the first place.
Bad shut downs, hanging application, an Add-in not allowing Outlook to exit properly? Sorry, I can only guess. 

Thanks for letting me know your results.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

I do have OutlookSpy installed. Although it's been running for a couple of months now without issue. I always seem to have bizarre Outlook issues. I'm not sure. But I thank you for the help. It's just what was needed apparently! 

Take care!


----------

